# Banda/grupo (rock)



## Rikk-tikki-tavi

Cuando se habla de un grupo de música rock, es más común decir "grupo" o "banda"?

Por ejemplo, se dice "Cuando tenía 17 años estaba en una banda" o "Cuando tenía 17 años estaba en un grupo (de música?)"?

Espero que podáis entender lo que he escrito...


----------



## Clavelito

Si es de rock, me suena más banda que grupo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Sí, a mí también me agrada más "banda". Saludos.


----------



## Rikk-tikki-tavi

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Andafuera

Se usan ambos indistintamente, al menos en España. En realidad, 'banda' es más habitual en el lenguaje de los críticos de rock, mientras que 'grupo' es lo que suele decir la gente 'normal'.


----------



## chics

Yo tengo la sensación de que aquí se usaba más _banda_ (cuando había _conjuntos musicales_) hace un tiempo mientras que ahora se utiliza, en general, más _grupo_. Los que se formaron en la época siguen siendo "bandas", claro, por ejemplo, no creo que ahora Loquillo diga que tiene un "grupo".

Los críticos actualmente emplean mucho _*formación*_.


----------



## Argónida

Yo siempre he usado y oído en mi entorno "grupo". Lo de banda, como dice Andafuera, me suena más bien a crítico musical o a anglicismo.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Por estos lares los he visto indistintamente utilizados.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también son grupos o bandas. Creo que ellos mismos se definen como banda, pero los simples mortales les llamamos grupos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay prevalece "banda" entre los más jóvenes y "grupo" entre los que no se cuecen al primer hervor.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también es "banda".
Lo de "grupo" se entiende (obvio) pero no es un término que utilice nadie que guste de la música.
Tampoco tiene que ver con la edad (de hecho en mi banda no hay ningún adolescente)
¿O acaso hay alguien que diría que los Rolling Stones son un "grupo" de rock and roll?

_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con que la denominación que se escucha habitualmente en el ambiente eS "banda"...por ejemplo el "festival de bandas"...

Pero las personas comunes y corrientes que no estan en ese ambiente, les llaman grupo.

Me hace pensar en las "bandas de delincuentes", creo que tampoco se les acostumbra a llamar grupos...

Ojo: no hay ningun trasfondo, ni interés en comparar lo uno con lo otro...es una legítima inquietud.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Bmamba

Por aquí se dice "grupo" sobre todo. "Banda" suena algo raro, como de los ochenta.


----------



## Polizón

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá también son grupos o bandas. Creo que ellos mismos se definen como banda, pero los simples mortales les llamamos grupos.


 
Opino igual.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## chics

Vampiro said:


> ¿O acaso hay alguien que diría que los Rolling Stones son un "grupo" de rock and roll?


Aquí sí se dice, y me atrevo a decir que es lo más habitual.


----------



## Vampiro

chics said:
			
		

> Aquí sí se dice, y me atrevo a decir que es lo más habitual.


De todo hay en la viña del Señor... 
_


----------



## Rikk-tikki-tavi

> En Uruguay prevalece "banda" entre los más jóvenes y "grupo" entre los que no se cuecen al primer hervor.





> Por acá [México] también son grupos o bandas. Creo que ellos mismos se definen como banda, pero los simples mortales les llamamos grupos





> Por acá [Chile] también es "banda".





> Yo tengo la sensación de que aquí [en España] se usaba más _banda_ (cuando había _conjuntos musicales_) hace un tiempo mientras que ahora se utiliza, en general, más _grupo_.





> Por aquí [España] se dice "grupo" sobre todo. "Banda" suena algo raro, como de los ochenta.


Me parece que en Latinoamérica los jóvenes dicen "banda" mientras la gente más mayor dice "grupo", pero en España es el revés. ¿Qué pensáis?

Me gusta mucho esta discusión.


----------



## Metzaka

Creo que en el norte de México se usa más 'grupo', mientras que en el sur he escuchado que utilizan más la palabra 'banda'. Aunque a mí 'banda' me suena a música regional mexicana (así se le llama a un género en particular). ¡Arre, machos!


----------



## bb008

Hola


Personalmente también me suena antigua, como pasada de moda, "banda" y como bien dice traductora al español la identifico con la música regional mexicana, en Venezuela se utiliza más "grupo".
 
Saludos.-


----------



## Namarne

Argónida said:


> Lo de banda, como dice Andafuera, me suena más bien a crítico musical o a anglicismo.


A mí me suena directamente a anglicismo. (Y a pedantería de crítico, pues también.) Una banda es un conjunto de músicos de instrumentos de viento y tambores (aunque también hay "bandas sinfónicas"), o de música popular. Para un grupo de rock me parece un uso totalmente impropio.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Está claro, que ni Bb, ni Jorge estan en el mundo de la música...
Bueno en el caso de Jorge, es obvio, en España es diferente, pero en el caso de Bb, me extraña, porque acá es indiscutible que para una agrupación de Rock, usamos "banda de Rock". Según San Google, en paginas venezolanas, tengo la razón

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> Según San Google, en paginas venezolanas, tengo la razón


En cuanto a la extensión de tan flagrante barbarismo, no lo dudo...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> En cuanto a la extensión de tan flagrante barbarismo, no lo dudo...


Creo que de este lado del charco, ese "barbarismo" es de uso normal, en el ambiente...


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Está claro, que ni Bb, ni Jorge estan en el mundo de la música...
> Bueno en el caso de Jorge, es obvio, en España es diferente, pero en el caso de Bb, me extraña, porque acá es indiscutible que para una agrupación de Rock, usamos "banda de Rock". Según San Google, en paginas venezolanas, tengo la razón
> 
> saludos
> Rosa.


 
Es tu apreciación, pero a mi banda me suena a viejo, así que prefiero grupo. Yo creo que San Google aquí se peló.

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

No zé, no zé… a mí lo de “grupo” me suena a grupito techno que toca música para discotheques.
Puede que sea un barbarismo o una antigüedad, pero la música de verdad la tocan las bandas… oh, yeah!!!

_


----------



## emm1366

En documentos periodísticos y revistas de música nos meten por boca y nariz la palabra "Banda". En las estaciones de radio locales usan más la palabra "grupo" y para dar más énfasis, "agrupación".


----------



## mirx

En el norte de México, los Rolling Stones son exactamente un grupo de Rock.

Una banda, que las hay y muchas, es algo completamente diferente; son agrupaciones normalmente de 15 y hasta 50 personas o más, y aunque la mayoría no son músicos de viento, los discos que producen sí emulan este tipo de música. La Banda El Recodo, creo que es nuestra banda más famosa y quizá la más representativa. 

Claro que la prensa utiliza grupo y banda indistintamente, pero como dijo Toño: los mortales, al menos los de mi rancho, dan significados diferentes a un grupo y a una banda, estás últimas son parte del folklor norteño-pacífico de México.


----------



## chics

Es verdad, Namarme, aquí una _banda de música_ es la típica banda municipal que desfila y toca en las fiestas del pueblo, con su trombón y su bombo... no suena muy roquero.


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> No zé, no zé… a mí lo de “grupo” me suena a grupito techno que toca música para discotheques.
> Puede que sea un barbarismo o una antigüedad, pero la música de verdad la tocan las bandas… oh, yeah!!!
> 
> _


 
Cien por cien de acuerdo. The Police, por ejemplo, siempre han sido un grupo musical; pero mis venerados Rolling Stones siempre han sido una banda de rock. 

Y Pink Floyd una banda de rock sinfónico.

No creo que sea una antigüedad... que sus satánicas majestades los Stones aún están dando caña, ¡oh yeah!

_Ya sé que es sólo rock and roll, pero me gusta._


----------



## turi

Si, como dice Alexa, grupo o banda, según quiera uno, o según el lugar.

Banda también suena a las de pueblo, que suelen llamarse "Agrupaciones musicales"

En inglés, suelen denominarse así: "Rock Band", "banda de rock", y "Pop Group", "grupo de pop".  También se puede utilizar "grupo musical", o "conjunto (musical)".

Pero la verdad, es que mejor la llamas como quieras, si es posible algo original, que muchos grupos y bandas han triunfado por su nombre aunque su música dejara mucho que desear.  Y no nombro a ninguno porque ya estamos en fin de semana y no quiero alterarme con preferencias de uno y otro.

Saludos, t

Saludos, t.


----------



## Vampiro

chics said:
			
		

> Es verdad, Namarme, aquí una _banda de música_ es la típica banda municipal que desfila y toca en las fiestas del pueblo, con su trombón y su bombo... no suena muy roquero.


Una banda de milicos tampoco suena muy rockera.
Pero apuesto que les gustaría ser libres un día para dejarse el pelo largo y colgarse una guitarra eléctrica en lugar de un redoblante, o tocar el saxo en lugar de la corneta.
 
_“Yo nací bajo el fuego cruzado de un Hurricane
y aulle a mi madre bajo la lluvia torrencial,
pero ahora esta todo bien,
de hecho es fantastico.
Soy el Saltarín Jack Flash, es fantastico fantastico”_
 
Ohhhhh… yeah!!!

_


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Yo también considero que "Banda" transmite mejor la idea de profesionalidad.
Aquí en Valencia se celebra el Certamen Internacional de Bandas de Música Ciudad de Valencia, me sonaría exrañísimo que fuera un Certamen de Grupos de Música.

Mis músicos favoritos de cualquier estilo siempre formaron Bandas, aunque he oído también los otros términos y, como dice Vampiro, se entiende.

Saludos


----------



## emm1366

chics said:


> Es verdad, Namarme, aquí una _banda de música_ es la típica banda municipal que desfila y toca en las fiestas del pueblo, con su trombón y su bombo... no suena muy roquero.


 
Coincido.
De adolescente tocaba en una banda marcial. Nunca la llamamos “grupo marcial”. También soy baterista aficionado en una “*banda*” de Rock pop y nunca nos llamamos banda. Nos referimos a él como “el grupo”. Claro que la opinión general es que esto es una cuestión regional. En todo caso si leo en una revista “La agrupación Rolling stones”, “El grupo Rolling stones” o “la banda Rollling stones” no voy a preguntar ¿Qué es esto?.
 
Saludos.


----------



## Rikk-tikki-tavi

> En todo caso si leo en una revista “La agrupación Rolling stones”, “El grupo Rolling stones” o “la banda Rollling stones” no voy a preguntar ¿Qué es esto?.


Según San Google, "la banda Rolling Stones" es lo más común.
"La agrupación Rolling Stones"  - 50 páginas
"El grupo Rolling Stones" - 183 páginas
"La banda Rolling Stones" - 605 páginas

Sin embargo, cuando se cambia "Rolling Stones" por "Green Day," hay 33 para "agrupación," 2560 para "banda," y 3080 para "grupo." Hay proporciones muy semejantes para Maná y El Canto del Loco. (Los escogí porque Maná son mexicanos y El Canto del Loco son españoles.)

Se puede comparar la frecuencia de "search terms" (traducción??) con Google Trends, y "grupo rock" ha sido sobrepadaso por "banda rock" durante el año 2007 (!).

Debo advertiros que no soy un hispanohablante nativo (aunque será obvio) y hay que tomar lo que digo con cautela.

Saludos.


----------



## benuroid

Hola a todos,

**** quitar la expresión en francés para permitir el desplazamiento del hilo
Martine (Mod...), sé que ambas (grupo/banda) son correctas, lo que me gustaría sobre todo es saber su opinión acerca de la existencia de variaciones geográficas en el uso de una o de otra. Se dice más bien "grupo" en España o en la Argentina que en México por ejemplo? 

Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Probo

Hola: En España se usan indistintamente; por ejemplo, los Rolling son un _grupo_ de rock o una _banda _de rock. El único problema es que _banda_ es un término polisémico que se refiere también a otros tipos de agrupaciones musicales. Fuera de la música tiene una carga despectiva grande. Por otro lado, es el término preferido por los profesionales y los críticos. Cuando yo era chaval (o sea, el siglo pasado) decíamos "conjunto". Saludos.


----------

